# hunting in saskatchewan



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Im from sask and the law could have changed and I havent heared about it yet but as far as I know only a resident of sask can hunt coyotes in saskatchewan but I was watching foxpros furtakers today and abner drunkenmiller ( I could have got the spelling wronge) was hunting coyotes in saskatchewan. I have seen less johnson from predator quest hunting in sask but he was only calling and a sask resident was doing all the shooting and less was not packing a gun. I sure hope the laws changed and these guys were not breaking the law.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Pretty tough area if nonresidents can't hunt coyotes.....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya some Provinces have some strange non-res. laws, then some have liberal laws!!!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

They said at the end of the show they were on a reserve so maybe that's how they got away with it. Sure would suck to see that show and then drive here just to find out they can't hunt


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

your right Poe, sask residents only as far as coyotes go. reserves make their own laws so its possible thats where they were.

did you get many yotes this year?


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Sadly no I didn't. This winter has been crazy busy and a lot of the spots I had scouted out are so full of snow I can't even get close to them. How about yourself


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Sadly no I didn't. This winter has been crazy busy and a lot of the spots I had scouted out are so full of snow I can't even get close to them. How about yourself


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

I managed 40. Did a lot of snowshoeing. Snow was really deep here. Over 4 feet easy of snowfall. And it drifted pretty bad in spots.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Darn--I was hoping to go yote hunt w/ a FB friend of mine in Sask....He shoots yotes every time he's out--it's a "yote-palooza" out where he hunts....

Wonder what the laws are in Alberta?? My friend said they had a real yote problem there & he lives within driving distance of the province line... Considering that he's probably shot over 60 yotes (my estimate) since late Dec in Sask, I can't imagine what a "real yote problem" would be, compared to those numbers... :teeth:


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Alberta allows non residents to hunt coyotes. Might need a hunter/ host. Honestly if you were out shooting yotes with your buddy I don't think anyone would care. Where's your buddy located?


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

He lives near Shaunavon.

I know that most people wouldn't care & he wouldn't care, but I'd rather not try--the way my luck runs w/ the law LOL....He's not far from Alberta....160 km...We can shoot 'em there--he knows some places... :teeth:


----------

